

Something simple to focus on to increase B2B sales - jslogan
http://www.businessleadercentral.com/content/view/479/69/

======
SwellJoe
There's nothing there. It's a single paragraph, surrounded by ads, that says
absolutely nothing of value. It's grammatically correct. English is fine. But
it says nothing.

~~~
jslogan
<surrounded by ads>

I wouldn't consider one text-link-ad as surrounding the post. Maybe others
would...go figure.

The post is actually 109 words, more than a third of the Gettysburg Address -
nearly half. Thank goodness Lincoln didn't post his speech here...I can
imagine the comments :-)

The message is simple, no one cares about your product or service - that's the
biggest shortcoming of hi-tech companies, they think their speeds-feeds-
features-functionality matter. They don't. What matters is what you can do
with them and what you do for your customers. In the case of selling to
businesses, it's what you do to enable them to do for their customers -
internal and external. Your product or service is irrelevant beyond its
ability to achieve something of value worth paying for.

~~~
staunch
It is a bad sign when you have to say "Think about it". It's like when
someones says "Get it? <repeats punch line>. Get it?" after an unfunny joke.
Maybe if you added some real-world examples of what you're trying to convey
that would help it feel more concrete.

~~~
kevinxray
In this case "think about it" is appropriate because too few people take time
to "think about" their customer's customers.

Jim's point is that too many vendor focus on what they do not what their
customer's really want. This post is not meant to be a book or a seminar
lesson. Just a brief thought stimulator. The message is clear as is. No
examples are needed (IMHO).

------
far33d
I thought the acronym B2B went out of style in 2000?

~~~
kevinxray
A search on Google returns almost 57 million references to "B2B". Google News
shows 834 references to it in the last month. I hear it used every day by
business people and consultants. I wouldn't characterize it as being "out of
style".

